# NAT

## Ruba

Vengo subito al sodo.Appena installata la gentoo ho provato a condivedere la connessione con un PC in rete con installato WIN98SE.La scelta sull'applicazione da utilizzare per questo scopo è caduta su NAT che mi sembrava la più valida alternativa.Ho provato a configurarlo seguendo indicazioni qua e la nel forum ma senza risultati.

Qualcuno riesce a farmi una piccola lista di cosa devo fare per farlo funzionare?

----------

## cerri

Che programma e' NAT?

----------

## Ruba

NAT ne abiliti il supporto nel kernel 

Networking options 

->Network packet filtering 

IP: Netfilter Configuration ---> 

Connection tracking 

IP Tables support 

Connection state match support 

Packet filtering 

Full NAT 

e in teoria dovrebbe funzionare da gateway per tutto.

----------

## cerri

Network address translation?!?!!? AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!   :Very Happy: 

Cmq il tuo amico migliore (e forse anche l'unico) e' iptables.

----------

## Ginko

 *Ruba wrote:*   

> Vengo subito al sodo.Appena installata la gentoo ho provato a condivedere la connessione con un PC in rete con installato WIN98SE.La scelta sull'applicazione da utilizzare per questo scopo è caduta su NAT che mi sembrava la più valida alternativa.Ho provato a configurarlo seguendo indicazioni qua e la nel forum ma senza risultati.
> 
> Qualcuno riesce a farmi una piccola lista di cosa devo fare per farlo funzionare?

 

http://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/it/NAT-HOWTO.html

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

